# Found a lump on Faith



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

This afternoon I found a decent size lump on Faith's abdomen just inside her left rear leg. My mother in law has a chihuahua who has a lump in the exact same place which is a tumor that she is preparing to schedule surgery for. Now that has me freaking out over this lump I just found on Faith. 

I'm new in my area (recently moved to a new city and state) and the two local vets I've checked out so far are AWFUL and I don't want to take Faith to either of them which has me even more stressed out as I'll need to find someone further away that I don't know anything about and whether or not they are any good. 

I feel just horrible right now.

Here's a pic of the lump. In case you can't tell it's located just above my index finger...









I feel so bad for Faith, it's just been one thing after another with her.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so sorry I hope it nothing. I will pray for Faith. It is really bad with Vets around me too. They are awful, I found one finally I think will work out well but time will tell she open her office about 6 months ago. I have had 4 different vets bring harm that lead to death to my baby's


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Hey honey, it could just be a small hernia, my grandparents westie has that and it causes him no harm or pain. Definitely find yourself a good vet though to ease your worry, do you have any coworkers or neighbours with pets whose opinions you can trust in regards to the vet they go to? Or maybe you can find some online reviews?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Try not to think the worst, it might be a hernia or a small fat deposit....if it is something more serious (let's hope not) early detection and treatment is the key...I know that from what we went through with Hannah last year. Good Luck, please keep us posted and we will all be praying for you and Faith.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!



rudy's gal said:


> do you have any coworkers or neighbours with pets whose opinions you can trust in regards to the vet they go to? Or maybe you can find some online reviews?


I don't work and I live in a new construction neighborhood so all of us are new to the area unfortunately. I have talked to my neighbors that have taken their dogs to local vets and theirs sound awful as well so I'm definitely not going to the ones they've been to either, I'll just save myself the hassle right off the bat.

I really really hope it's nothing serious but I have to at least find out what it is. We thought it could also possibly be a hernia or cyst or fatty build up or something else. Won't know for sure without seeing a vet of course. With the Westie's hernia, did that have to be removed?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I just moved to a new area and I used my co-workers and reviews to find one, usually you just have to google it and you can find a good vet based on reviews. In canada there is a website for this i'm sure there is one for the states so you can finally find a good one. 

Hoping it's nothing for your baby I understand how worried you must be


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, Val, I know how worried you must be. Hopefully you can find a vet you like and trust and get it looked at asap. I do think it's very possible it's a cyst or a fatty deposit. Please keep us posted, hun. I'll be keeping you and Faith in my thoughts. xx


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i really hope the lump turns out to be something harmless or easily treated and good luck finding a suitable vet.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pixie has a lump in the exact same place. My vet seems to think it's a swollen mamory gland. Maybe it could be something like that?

Pixie has just had surgery for Pyometra mind you. 

Hope it's nothing serious Hun, my vet said to me that 'usually' lumps that come up quickly usually are not as sinister as the ones that are slow growing. 

Keep us posted x


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I rushed my male Bichon off to the vet because of a soft lump on his underside. It was just a fatty deposit. Try to think positive. Hope your little one is OK.

Jeanette


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive thoughts and well wishes. I strongly hope it's just a fatty deposit. My MIL says that the lump that is a mammary tumor on her chi is firm. Faith's lump feels fairly soft so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

I've tried looking up reviews for other vets in my area but can't find any that are actually helpful. I have a couple vets in mind that I might try calling tomorrow to talk to them and get a feel for them before making an appt.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll sure be praying that you find a vet with whom you feel comfortable. I swear, I am starting to wonder if I am more concerned about things with my new babies than I might have been with my human kids!
Will be thinking about you!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

I think if its 'spongy' and soft and you can move it around it will most likely be a hernia or fatty lump....if its hard and rigid then maybe a tumour. you must be frantic you poor thing...I know i would be too...keep us updated and i'll have everything crossed for you! x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Praying that its just something minor and nothing that requires surgery!!


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

huskyluv said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he's 6 and has lived with it his whole life, no pain and no trouble. My grandpa is a doctor (human kind) and he says it's really nothing to be concerned about. So if that's what it is, you can explore options with your vet - some like to do surgery, I think.

Sending you positive thoughts and hope that you find a vet you are comfortable with!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Thanks for all the positive thoughts and well wishes. I strongly hope it's just a fatty deposit. My MIL says that the lump that is a mammary tumor on her chi is firm. Faith's lump feels fairly soft so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


I do think that is a good sign, yes. Tumors are usually hard and not as easy to move. Good luck, Val. Keep us posted. xx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Thanks for all the positive thoughts and well wishes. I strongly hope it's just a fatty deposit. My MIL says that the lump that is a mammary tumor on her chi is firm. Faith's lump feels fairly soft so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


Just about to ask you what it felt like. My daughter Vet tech'd for years and that was always her first question. Of course there are always exceptions, but a softer feeling lump tended to be something more innocuous, like a lipoma rather than anything cancerous or malignant. But even lipomas, if left to grow too large, can become a problem, so it'd be a good thing to get it checked.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Val- I'm hoping all will be well and you will have peace of mind soon!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone, your comments are helping keep my mind more at ease and stopping the panic. 

Due to schedules this week being more hectic than usual I have limited windows of opportunity to take her in, if it was an absolute emergency of course she'd be first priority but I don't think this is an emergency situation as she otherwise seems perfectly fine. So tomorrow I'll be making some calls to a couple vets that I might be willing to try out and hopefully we can schedule an exam for this week or next. Next week my schedule should be wide open but Tuesday through Thursay and possibly Friday of this week are pretty busy.

Of all the times for something like this to come up she sure picked the worst week and month for it to happen. *sigh* C'est la vie.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Thanks everyone, your comments are helping keep my mind more at ease and stopping the panic.
> 
> Due to schedules this week being more hectic than usual I have limited windows of opportunity to take her in, if it was an absolute emergency of course she'd be first priority but I don't think this is an emergency situation as she otherwise seems perfectly fine. So tomorrow I'll be making some calls to a couple vets that I might be willing to try out and hopefully we can schedule an exam for this week or next. Next week my schedule should be wide open but Tuesday through Thursay and possibly Friday of this week are pretty busy.
> 
> Of all the times for something like this to come up she sure picked the worst week and month for it to happen. *sigh* C'est la vie.


Unless something changes, she should be fine with a non-emergency visit whenever you can schedule it. Of course you want to get it diagnosed as soon as possible, for everyone's peace of mind, but from everything you're describing, while it's upsetting and worrisome, still this just doesn't sound like an emergency. 

Please though, do check the lump very frequently, at least twice a day. If you notice it hardening, shape shifting, or spreading, re-prioritize its status.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Ronni, yes I am checking it several times a day to make sure it's not changing. If I notice any changes I will immediately get her in to see the vet. I really hate not getting her in right away because we want to at least determine what it is. but of all the weeks for this to happen it's on probably the busiest week of the year so far for me. She has absolutely amazing timing...Murphy's law I suppose. 

Calling a new vet this morning when they open, we'll see how they sound over the phone and when they can schedule her in for an appt. Who knows, maybe they will be able to see her today.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I hope they see her today and you can get some peace of mind


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Thanks Ronni, yes I am checking it several times a day to make sure it's not changing. If I notice any changes I will immediately get her in to see the vet. I really hate not getting her in right away because we want to at least determine what it is. but of all the weeks for this to happen it's on probably the busiest week of the year so far for me. She has absolutely amazing timing...Murphy's law I suppose.
> 
> Calling a new vet this morning when they open, we'll see how they sound over the phone and when they can schedule her in for an appt. Who knows, maybe they will be able to see her today.


Yeah Valerie, I know what you mean about Murphy's Law......it absolutely SUCKS sometimes lol! 

On the other hand, (and this is the optimist in me surfacing) if one of your dogs just HAD to have something happen to them on your busiest week of the year, at least it's this, rather than a broken bone or some kind of illness with symptoms severe enough to have you in a total panic.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL, that is so true Ronni! It could be something so much worse. Counting my blessings!

Okay good news! I called this new vet as soon as they opened and would you believe they are booked solid through next Tuesday?! BUT as it just so happens they had ONE opening left at 4:40 PM today! So we are lucky that Faith will be going to see the vet this afternoon. This vet is more expensive than any other vet I've EVER been to so I'm praying that she works out and will be *fingers crossed* the "one" for us. I like that this place is a small practice with only 2 vets and the vet she's seeing is a Dr Jan which is the same name as our last holistic vet in FL...how ironic! 

I'll update on how it goes at the vet this afternoon and what the vet says! Keep those fingers crossed for us please!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i've got my fingers crossed for Faith


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed, Val! So glad you were able to get in her in. Best of luck!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

GREAT NEWS! Faith is fine!

She saw the vet this afternoon who gave her a thorough exam. Turns out she has weak abdominal muscles that are very thin and thus have created a little gap or hole if you will that her insides can sort of shift towards and create the little bulge that we were seeing. The vet believes that the weak abdominal muscles are the result of her having so many litters while she was living with the BYB before we adopted her.

Faith does not have a hernia right now but the vet said because of her weak abdominal muscles she has a greater chance of a hernia developing. Dr Jan says no heavy lifting for Faith! 

Faith does have a small ball of fat in that area but it is not a concern.

So Dr Jan says the little lump that Faith has right now should be considered Faith's "normal". However if we ever notice that it gets larger it is likely a hernia but of course we'd need to get her re-checked to be sure...IF it ever gets bigger.

So the verdict is that Faith is nice and healthy, the vet has no real concerns, and no surgery is required! :hello1:

I am actually pretty happy with this new vet overall also. Not as great as my last holistic vet in FL but she's pretty good and way better than the other two vets in the area that have already been tried out. I might actually start using Dr Jan as my dogs' primary.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

So happy for the news on faith and even more happy that you have the potential for a new primary it is so important to have one I'm hoping you finally found a decent one in your area


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's wonderful news, Val!! so happy to hear it, YAY!! So glad you liked her so much too and that you may have found your new vet! :hello1::hello1:


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats brilliant news that its nothing serious


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So glad to hear this!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great news Val I am so happy for you and Faith.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

you must be so relieved! 
that's great news for both you and Faith.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts for her! We are SUPER happy with the verdict and finding a potential new primary for the dogs. I'm so glad we can breathe a sigh of relief after that worry filled weekend!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> GREAT NEWS! Faith is fine!
> 
> She saw the vet this afternoon who gave her a thorough exam. Turns out she has weak abdominal muscles that are very thin and thus have created a little gap or hole if you will that her insides can sort of shift towards and create the little bulge that we were seeing. The vet believes that the weak abdominal muscles are the result of her having so many litters while she was living with the BYB before we adopted her.
> 
> ...


I'm so relieved! :hello1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Wonderful!!!!  So glad to hear this!!!!!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

yay! thats fabulous news!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great news! Faith you make sure Dakota does all that heavy lifting for you!!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

That's great news for you and Faith! I'm so happy you found a vet that you're comfortable with, too.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Great news.....


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Just seeing this now Val.
Thank goodness Faith is ok!
Glad you found a decent vet too, that is half the battle eh.
We cant have just anyone look after our furkids. xx

Would love to see some new pics of your crew too and soon. xxxx


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Just read all of this. So happy that Faith is fine!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OH Val I am sooooo glad little Faith is OK.....You must have been a wreck (((HUGS)))


----------

